# Commuting again soon...ideas?



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Will soon be trading my daily 2.5hr 135 mile round trip commute for a 20 mile round trip bicycle commute!

My goal is to bike commute at least 4 out of 5 days a week, I've set aside about $1k for a commuter rig. The route will be mostly asphalt with a few spots to cross some curbs and grassy areas.

I am eyeing the Bianchi Camaleonte Tre and the Orbea Carpe H30. Any other suggestions in the Hybrid world?

Thanks!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on the "upgrade" with your commute!

I hear good things about:
Specialized Bad Boy
Trek fx7.7

But I don't know the prices of them. I'm a huge Bianchi fan and the Camaleonte is really sweet.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Cannondale Bad Boy? Yeah...it's sweet. I just put it on my list too:
BAD BOY 5


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

I ride a Marin Point Reyes 29er which is no longer produced, but you may be able to find some new old stock 2011 models. I much prefer the curvy frame of my 2010 though. At $1000, it's right in your budget but may be discounted because it is not a current model. 

Aluminum frame and carbon fork too. Wheels are rather big for a hybrid 21mm inner width so the smallest tire recommended is 35mm. The included tires are 700x42. My only complaint is the Hayes MX4 brakes included on my 2010 because they suck. I replaced the front one with a Deore hydraulic and the difference is huge even without changing the rotor. The fact that I did not really need the back brake to stop or slow down was a huge surprise on my initial ride -- mind you this is my first bike in nearly a decade. I have not tried the Tektro Draco hydraulics on the 2011 model though. 

Bikeradar.com has a review for the 2011 model but it looks like their bike has a shorter fork for some reason, so I would not trust that review completely.

One thing I do notice about the Orbea is that the rear brake is inside the triangle so installing a rack is easier. A lot of bikes, the Bianchi and my Marin included, have the rear caliper on the outside. The Orbea also looks like it has two sets of eyelets on the rear triangle so you can install rack and fenders separately.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

good job on the commute trade. that alone should get you some quality of life improvements.

Take a look at some of On-One's urban bikes.

Bikes - On One Bikes - Keep your spirit high, and your heart in love

They've got a few just a little over your $1000 mark. I really like my Pompetamine that I spec'd myself, but I wound up putting more like $1500 into it...the wheels I put on it were a big part of that (custom built wheels).


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Oh...need more bikes to look at folks.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Build a Surly Ogre!!!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I am an Ogre. Hoping to downgrade more to elvin slenderness. I have tanked up like a freaking porker since moving here and not riding for two years. I am 5' 6" and breaking the scale at 220 right now. It's gross. Got to burn calories and get fit again!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Add another $600 and......



CommuterBoy said:


> Build a Surly Ogre!!!


lol


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I am an Ogre.


Decision made then. Happy to help :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Nearest Surley dealer is 4 hours away. Bah!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You have to travel 4 hours to get on the internet!!?? :lol:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

You laugh...that's almost the case where I live. Ridiculous outer ******* mongolia.

Slow Belly Farm, State Highway C, Norwood, MO - Google Maps

I do want to support an LBS when we move to "the city" proper (Springfield MO area)...and I want to take advantage of "free lifetime tuneups".


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

CommuterBoy said:


> You have to travel 4 hours to get on the internet!!?? :lol:


Your signature.

I think I do have an excuse for not commuting to work. I live 65 miles from my office.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of these will be pricier but you can have fun looking!

http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/disc-brake-commuter-frames-744496.html

The Singular Peregrine frame was about $800 last I looked. A heavy cross bike like that capable of 45 mm tires might be the Swiss Army Knife of bike options. But a bit more money. If you just want to try commuting, and there is a bike coop near you, you could pick up an older road bike for a small outlay and sell it once you are sure and have built the bike you want/need.

BrianMc


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I ride my Cannondale Bad Boy to work, about 36 miles round-trip. About 50% road, 50% bike path, and a short gravel road stretch. To carry clothes, my notebook, shoes, etc. I added a rack and panniers. Over the past couple of years I've upgraded some components here and there. It's a fun bike, and I've never regretted getting it!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

36 miles a day that is pretty beast...what is your commute time round trip?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> 36 miles a day that is pretty beast...what is your commute time round trip?


I average about 17 to 22 mph, depending on wind. So about an hour each way. It is how I train, so I do intervals, etc. to keep it interesting.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

When I tell people here at work about moving closer to the city and will commute daily 20 miles they look at me like I have horns growing out of my head. "TEN MILES? That seems like a long way on a bicycle!"


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

That's my commute as well....10 miles each way...I get the same response...some people don't even believe me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

10 miles is nothing, really. it's a good distance for a bicycle. I am at 3-4 for my commute and it's almost too short to deal with the sweat issues that come up. it's not worth the time to change into bike specific clothes since I don't have a shower at the office. I have some deodorant in my desk and I do a sink wipe down if I'm feeling especially gross after I ride in.

I could jog into the office for the workout, but jogging with a backpack with a change of clothes is a PITA. it could be done if I stashed enough clothes in my office for a few days/week.

it's a bit far to walk, but could be doable if I wanted to spend more than an hour walking each way.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I commuted around the same amount, 12-14 a day on highways/mixed trails depending on conditions. It really isn't hard once you get out and start doing it. Go for a bike that comes standard with fenders and a rack, if you can. I was looking at this Bianchi for a while until I relocated. No flashy components, but all bombproof stuff. I went through an entire year with Alivio components, and they handled salty winter roads without issue. A nice pair of swept bars and a saddle and you have a fairly comfortable sitting position, or you can add some drop bar-ends and have a rig that can handle flats and hills without too much trouble. Won't be as fast as a 'hybrid' or a performance road bike, but for commuting, it has everything you could want with the exception of a nice saddle. Don't forget to grab some lights.

I personally wouldn't buy into any shop that tried to sell you a 'commuting' bike without fenders or a rack standard.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

That Bianchi looks pretty sweet. This Felt Verza is fairly similar but comes with IGH. But the price is also higher at $1150.

I like the color of the Felt better. I think glossy black is a bit boring on the Bianchi. The Camaleonte looks interesting, but it lacks fenders and rack.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I also saw some bikes by Opus at a bike show, looked like they might be good for commuting. Might have some trouble finding local dealers, though, I had never seen them at any of the shops that I had been to.


----------



## RHWest23 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am sure I will catch some heat with this post since they are totally unpopular on this forum, but i do love my Specialized Croostrail Sport Disc for commuting. Although its only a 8 mile commute a day. It runs great down the road and bikepaths, and few dirt paths I ride on my way to work.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

RHWest23 said:


> I am sure I will catch some heat with this post since they are totally unpopular on this forum, but i do love my Specialized Croostrail Sport Disc for commuting. Although its only a 8 mile commute a day. It runs great down the road and bikepaths, and few dirt paths I ride on my way to work.


Looks like a great bike. But most importantly, you love it--which is what really matters.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Cannondale Bad Boy 9 is on top of my list. Some other bikes that caught my interest while I'm still deciding, and which may interest you:

Rocky Mountain Metropolis (think Jenson USA was blowing '10 models out the door not too long ago and they only have a few left)

Scott SUB (well spec'd for the price, discovered this bike while at REI)

Scott Sportster (also discovered at REI)

Mongoose Sabrosa (Nashbar has it for $425)

All these bikes have disc brakes and the rear is UNDER THE SEAT STAY--as it should for a commuter!

Many of these bikes are great bang for the buck, but I'm completely sold on the Cannondale BB.


----------

